# What yr is this seat?



## Jrodarod (Dec 23, 2017)




----------



## TheDXjedi (Dec 23, 2017)

Looks like a midget seat 67ish


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rfeagleye (Dec 23, 2017)

Yes, about 1967. Made by Mesinger for Schwinn.


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 23, 2017)

rfeagleye said:


> Yes, about 1967. Made by Mesinger for Schwinn.



Looks like a full size seat 1966 Used on SLIK CHIK'S & FairLadys..  Midget seats were 15"


----------



## mrg (Dec 23, 2017)

Funny, just picked up the same seat in gold flake, had a few junior/midget Mesinger made rubber covered seats over the years but this, like Al's is full size, was wondering about the seat and the sissy bar, had weird (off brand) ones with different loops but always axle mount, anyone know about this one with Schwinn style clamps?


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 29, 2017)

1966 LIL CHIK


----------

